# where to check text msg count in iphone?



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

does the iphone keep count of how many sms msg that i've sent? if so, where can i find how many i have sent.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't think it does, you are right... Just checked 'Usage' under 'Settings'. It shows call time, and data sent, but not count of txt's OR calls. 

That information would be useful for billing/tracking purposes... but hey, bet Apple and the Telcos don't want us to keep track. More calls + text messages = huge revenue$.

It would be good to have an app that keeps track of txt msgs sent, and phone calls/call time/long distance between a specific hour (i.e. 08:00 -18:000 hrs.). I only get 150 txt mgs, and 200 daytime minutes.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah talk time during certain hours would be an awesome application to have...


----------

